
Volvo XC60 Safety Crash Test Video - keehun
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/7/14846116/volvo-xc60-safety-crash-test-video-geneva-motor-show-2017
======
keehun
I was wondering if anyone knew what is causing the explosions on top of the
car above the trunk. Looks like it was set up there to make some internal
event visible? Was it also hooked up to the airbags so they can see exactly
when it inflates?

------
londons_explore
Designing the wheel of a car to detach as a safety requirement for the offset
crash test, yet never fall off in regular use has got to be tricky.

